# Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?



## melania (6. Feb. 2008)

Hallo, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben zu einem Problem, das mich im Moment ziemlich beschäftigt. 

Ein Teil unseres Grundstücks liegt ziemlich tief. Dieser Teil ist seit nunmehr einigen Wochen überschwemmt. und das Wasser geht immer noch nicht zurück. Möglicherweise ist der Grundwasserspiegel durch einen längeren Regen Mitte Januar zu stark angestiegen – das Wasser scheint jedenfalls "von unten" zu kommen. Die Nachbarn haben übrigens das Problem nicht, da sie ihr Grundstück aufgeschüttet haben (und sowieso immer etwas höher lagen als wir). 

Für eine Ableitung des Wassers über Sammler, Vorfluter, Versickerung etc. sehen wir keine Möglichkeit – wohin denn auch. (es steht z. T. auch außerhalb des Grundstücks). Eine Versickerung würde einen ausreichenden Abstand zum Grundwasserspiegel voraussetzen – auch dieser ist laut Auskunft eines Geologen nicht gegeben. 

Zur Schadensbegrenzung haben wir uns nun folgendes überlegt: Wir legen einen Feuchtbiotop an der tiefsten Stelle an, vielleicht wird’s ja auch ein kleiner See (da müsste man abwarten, wie das Wasser sich verhält). Den Aushub sowie zusätzlichen Mutterboden verteilen wir so, dass das Bodenniveau im betroffenen Bereich um mindestens 10, besser wohl 20 cm angehoben wird. Das ganze soll natürlich ohne Folie funktionieren.

Was haltet Ihr denn davon? Hat jemand so etwas schon einmal gemacht?


----------



## laolamia (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

hallo!

kommt drauf an was du im sommer damit vorhast 
ich habe bei einer bekannten sowas gesehen, im sommer steht das alles trocken und verwildert.

eine haengeweide und massen von __ schilf und __ rohrkolben haben sich angesiedelt.


----------



## melania (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

naja, zum Baden wirds nicht gehen, das ist schon klar :evil Ich würde mir zwar einen Schwimmteich wünschen, aber kann ihn mir einerseits nicht leisten und andererseits würde er das Problem u. U. noch verschlimmern.

Wir wollen einfach (was ist bei Wasser schon einfach  ) erreichen, daß der Restgarten und die Pflanzen dort vor stehendem Wasser geschützt werden (ich glaube kaum, daß meine Rhodos z. B. das überleben  
Und ein Feuchtbiotop kann ja auch interessant sein, wenn es schön bepflanzt wird.

Das Problem ist, daß bei allem, was ich im Netz bisher gefunden habe zum Thema Naturteich oder Feuchtbiotop oder Sumpfbeet Folie verwendet wurde  und das geht bei unserem Problem nun gar nicht ...


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, aber ich glaube nicht das das schon Grundwasser ist, das wird auch eher Schichtenwasser sein bei Dir. 
Das umliegende Gelände wird somit vermutlich nur um die aufgeschütteten 10-20 cm trockener, da ich aber nach relativ wenig Graben bei euch auch eher Lehm vermute werdet Ihr das meiste mit Lehm und nicht mit Mutterboden auffüllen !? Oder irre ich da ? 

Um das Gelände trocken zu bekommen ist die effektive Möglichkeit vermutlich nur eine Drainage, oder einfach mal versuchen an der tiefsten Stelle ein Loch zu graben und was da zusammen läuft permanent abpumpen ! 

Ein Foto wuerde vielleicht einen besseren Überblick verschaffen ! 

Viel Erfolg 
Wuzzel


----------



## melania (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Naja, die "Experten", die sich das ganze angeguckt haben, meinten Grundwasser - wir hatten zunächst auch an Schichtenwasser gedacht. Das Problem ist leider, daß wir nirgendwohin entwässern können; unser Grundstück hat leichte Hanglage und es geht um den am tiefsten gelegenen Bereich. Versickern hat ein Geologe ausgeschlossen. Bei uns gibt es diverse Tonschichten im Boden, die aber recht unterschiedlich verteilt sind - man merkt das beim Graben  Für die Aufschüttung würde aber der Aushub auf keinen Fall ausreichen, da müßten wir zusätzlich Mutterboden anfahren lassen. Abpumpen würde wieder die Frage aufwerfen, wohin. Es ist eben leider auch alles eine Kostenfrage - einen Tank zu verbuddeln, in den man dann reinpumpt - vorausgesetzt, es paßt alles rein, wird auch ganz schön teuer ... 
Fotos kann ich gern bei Gelegenheit mal hochladen und mir ist schon klar, daß das hier nur über "versuch macht kluch" geht - daher suche ich ja den Erfahrungsaustausch mit ähnlich Betroffenen. Meine Hoffnung war, durch die Kombination von Aufschüttung und Grabung dem Wasser, wenn es denn kommt, einen "Platz" zuzuweisen und den Rest der Fläche vor Überflutung zu schützen - hmm, zu blauäugig? Wir haben im Moment nur insofern Glück, als wir dort noch nicht viel gepflanzt und gestaltet hattet und daher im Moment relativ freie Hand haben - aber die Entscheidung will eben auch überlegt sein


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Fotos vom Gelände würden echt helfen !  

Habt Ihr keinen Kanalanschluß wo das Wasser hingepumpt werden kann ? 
Wie sieht es denn bei euch im Keller aus ? 
Oder haben bei euch die Häuser keine Keller ? 

Was für "Experten" haben Dir gesagt das das Grundwasser ist ? 

Gerade die von Dir erwähnten Ton-Schichten lassen doch eher auf Schichtenwasser tippen. Wenn es wirklich Grundwasser ist kommst Du mit Tank, Teich usw nicht klar, Du müsstest Unmengen Wasser zwischenspeichern und im Sommer wieder nach und nach bei nur geringfügig niedrigerem Stand verieseln. So gfroße Tanks passen nicht aufs Grundstück befürchte ich.


----------



## melania (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Kanalanschluss etc. entfallen - wie gesagt, leichtes Hanggrundstück, Haus steht oben und da ist auch das Abwasser. Keine weitere Kanalisation, da Straße unbefestigt.

Die "Experten" waren von der zuständigen Behörde (ähem).

Grundstücksfläche ist ausreichend vorhanden, daher die Idee mit dem Teich oder Feuchtbiotop, aber eben ohne Folie. Im Notfall könnte man dann auch Gräben zu eben diesem Teich ziehen - uff, die Teiche in der Natur haben doch auch keine Folie


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Versuch macht klug ! 

Aber wie wäre es denn wirklich mal mit nem Bild ? 

Abwasser wird dann bei euch versickert ?


----------



## melania (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Bild kommt noch - hab ich nur gerade nicht hier  

Abwasser wird nicht versickert (siehe mein Beitrag) - aber es gibt keinen Regenwasserkanal! Und die Abwasserleitung ist eben "oben" - und "oben" ist ca. 60 - 70 m vom Überschwemmungsgebiet entfernt


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hehe, ok... wenn Du hartnäckig kein Bild einstellst, dann frag ich eben weiter. 

60-70 meter ist nicht so weit um zu pumpen, über welchen Höhenunterschied reden wir denn ? 

Und was ist Dein oberstes Ziel ? Die Fläche trocken zu bekommen, oder nen Teich anzulegen ?


----------



## melania (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Also, hier kommen jetzt zwei Bilder - sorry, daß es so lange gedauert hat :shock 


Mein Ziel? Nutzung meines Grundstücks wie bisher, Gestaltung in diesem Bereich - notfalls, um das Wasser aufzufangen, mit Teich/Feuchtbiotop. Und das ganze soll/darf außer Muskelkraft eher nichts kosten 

Das Foto zeigt die größte Überflutungsstelle, es gibt weitere kleinere ...


----------



## Jürgen E (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo,  
bei uns sah es genauso aus. Wir haben sehr nah an der Oberfläche eine wasserundurchlässige Schicht.  Ich habe ein Loch gegraben, Tauchpumpe rein, langer Feuerwehrschlauch ( alles von ebay ) bis zur Ableitungsmöglichkeit.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## melania (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

hmm, wenn ich nur wüßte, wohin wir es "ableiten" könnten - wie gesagt, genau hinter unserem Grundstück steht das Wasser schon und die "seitliche Wildnis" liegt höher - ich denke, da würden wir es uns von dort wieder reinholen


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Was helfen kann ist vielleicht an der Stelle parallel Gräben zu ziehen, die dann als erste voll laufen. Das ein Teich da umliegende Gelände wirklich trocknet glaube ich eher nicht, da sehe ich die einzige Möglichkeit loch graben und zu Pumpen. 
Oder eben ein Sumpfgebiet anzulegen und das zu lassen wie es ist. 

Aber... Versuch macht klug ! 
Kannst ja mal anfangen irgendwo zu graben. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Ableiten : entweder hoch zum Kanal oder durch die Wasserdichten Schichten hindurch einen großen Sickerschacht bauen.

Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hi Melania,

ich würd ein Feuchtbiotop draus machen.
__ Sumpfdotterblume würd sich bestimmt wohlfühlen.
__ Blutweiderich uvm.

Geh mal auf Nymphaions Seite und dort auf "feuchte Wiese".
Oder ruf ihn an bzw. schick ihm ne e-mail oder PN.

Es gibt wirklich schöne Möglichkeiten, ein Feuchtbiotop zu gestalten
Und alles mit relativ wenig Geld.

Ich wünschte,ich hätt das Problem.


----------



## melania (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

@Eugen: Nicht wirklich, oder?  :crazy 

Auf der Seite war ich - aber leider habe ich keinen Link zu "feuchte Wiese" gefunden.

@wuzzel: Naja, diese Gräben brachten mich ja auf den Teichgedanken - bzw. sollte man sich hier nicht so an dem Begriff Teich festklammern ..

Ich habe mir überlegt, wenn das Wasser irgendwann zurückgeht, an einer Stelle im tiefsten Bereich erstmal ein Loch, ca. 1m breit und 1 m tief zu buddeln und dort mal den Wasserstand das Jahr über zu beobachten. Muß natürlich abgedeckt werden ;-) Ansonsten arbeite ich Stück für Stück an einer leichten Erhöhung des hinteren, etwas höheren Bereiches - ich wollte dort eigentlich in diesem Frühjahr eine einheimische Hecke pflanzen, das muß dann verschoben werden.


----------



## Eugen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Doch,ich mein das ernst !! 

Guggst du hier :

http://www.nymphaion.de/12/webshop.html?nav1=9&nav2=0&nav3=0&snav1=1173264102


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

ich denke auch das der vorschlag von eugen sinn macht  
aber wenn es "schoen" aussehen soll muss man einen enormen pflegeaufwand betreiben.

ich wuerde es als naturzone der wildnis ueberlassen. (wobei die wildnis in meinen augen auch "schoen" ist.

mein nachbar fragte mich neulich was das fuer ein holzding in der unkrautwiese sei, meine antwort: ein insektenhotel auf einer wildblumenwiese :smoki 

Foto 

du wirst staunen was in einigen jahren bei dir kreucht und fleucht  

bis denne lao


----------



## melania (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Ach so, im Shop!! Gefunden - auch nasse Wiese trifft's vielleicht ...

Schade nur, daß dort so wenig über die Wuchshöhen und die Lichtverhältnisse der Pflanzen steht ... aber das kann ich mir dann ja alles noch zusammengoogeln ...


----------



## Alex45525 (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Schöne Idee: Feuchte Blumenwiese!

Würde ich auch probieren. Gibt sicher einen tollen Lebensraum für bedrohte Flora und Fauna. Und für den Betrachter viel zu entdecken. Solange es nicht den ganzen Garten einnimmt...


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

hallo!

wenn du die pflanze anklickst steht doch alles da?!
ansonsten in der datenbank klick


----------



## Eugen (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

nochmal ich  

@ lao oder so  

so seh ich das auch. Meine Teiche und mein Garten sind für mich "gepflegtes  Chaos", 
für meine Nachbarn zum  

Über all die __ Libellen,Schmetterlinge und Vögel sowie Fledermäuse freuen sie sich allerdings.

@ melania (wobei melanie besser klingt  )

einfach mal ausprobieren, wenns dich interessiert PN an mich und vielleicht ein Bild, von der ganzen Ecke.
Schade dass du soweit weg bist,ich würde glatt vorbeikommen und dir helfen.


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo melania.

Hier findest Du noch mehr dazu.... Gerade die Beschreibung, was eine nasse oder feuchte Wiese ist, dürften interessant sein.
(einfach immer weiter scrollen)

Werner=Nymphaion antwortet sicher auch gern und ausführlich auf Anfragen. Er selbst hat(te) einige Naturteiche/feuchte Bereiche für seine Gärtnerei.
Allerdings wirst Du ihm für detailiertere Auskünfte auch mehr Zeit zugestehen müssen. 
Soweit ich weiß, ist er/sind sie gerade mitten im Abriß/Umzug und haben somit viel um die Ohren.
Ab und an trifft man ihn aber sogar bei uns abends im Chat an.


----------



## Findling (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo Melania,

erst mal zum grundsätzlichen Verständnis: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass dein Grundstück eine Hanglage ist, bei der alle angrenzenden Grundstücke höher liegen? Das Gelände bildet also praktisch eine Schüssel, wobei der tiefste Punkt auf deinem Grundstück liegt? Ist das so richtig?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Flash (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hi,

ich würde auch versuchen, einen Teich zu graben, das Erdreich, das beim Graben ensteht zum anfüllen des restlichen Grundstücks verwenden. Jenachdem wie tief du den Teich machst kommt da schon einiges an cm³ zusammen. 
Fraglich ist nur, ob der Teich das Wasser ganzjärig halten kann. wäre schade, dass er nur bei Regen wasser führen würde.


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo,

ich gratuliere zu diesem Grundstück, und das ist ernst gemeint! Du hast die seltene Möglichkeit Pflanzen aus wechselfeuchten, bzw. wechselnassen Lebensbereichen anzusiedeln. In der Natur sind diese Standorte extrem selten geworden, denn Veränderungen mögen wir ja nicht so. Wir wollen entweder immer Wasser oder immer trocken. Da sollte sich so einiges finden lassen, das bei Dir prima wächst. Wäre auch ein prima Unkenbiotop ... Schick mir doch mal eine Email, sobald ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, antworte ich ausführlich. Was die fehlenden Angaben in unserem Shop angeht: wir sind grad am Überarbeiten. Bis Ende Februar sollen alle wichtigen Daten zu jeder Pflanze im Shop zu finden sein.


----------



## laolamia (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

hallo!

und wenn du deine adresse im profil ergaenzt komm ich dich in 4-5 jahren mal besuchen 
ich bin von solchen "naturgrundstuecken" auch begeistert.

@ eugen: es geht auch der buergerliche name: marco


----------



## jochen (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo Melania,

Hier hatten wir schon mal das Thema, Grundwasser, Wasserschichten etc., ein klein wenig diskutiert.

Anbei sind auch einige Bilder von unseren Minisumpf im Garten.
Die Sumpfpflanzen haben sich bei uns mittlerweile ca. 3 m² erkämpft,
besonders die Wasserschwertlilien waren im letzten Sommer wunderschön.
Die Sumpfdotterblumen sind im Frühjahr immer ein Blickfang... 

Natürlich ist unsere Sumpfpfütze nicht mit euren Grundstück zu vergleichen, ich wollte nur einige Vorredner (Schreiber) bestätigen, und dich ebenfalls dazu ermutigen, aus deinen Sumpf einen schönen Ausgleich zu deinen restlichen Grunstück zu machen.


----------



## melania (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Oh, ich schäme mich ... hier gab es noch so viele Antworten, aber ich war im Winter eine Weile krank  ... und dann habe ich das "Teichproblem" etwas verdrängt, weil Unkraut, Gras und Konsorten wieder mit Wachsen anfingen ...  

Und als ich nun mal wieder über unser Wasserproblem nachdachte, landete ich wieder hier - also, erstmal danke für die "neuen" Antworten.

Berichten kann ich - einige scheinen mich ja zu beneiden  - dass das Wasser uns den Sommer über nicht verlassen hat. Und Grundwasser ist es nun ziemlich sicher auch - denn wir haben eine Brunnenbohrung auf den Grundstück, da wird regelmäßig der Wasserstand abgelesen - er entspricht dem des bereits gebildeten "Teiches". Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, im Sommer bin ich an heißen Tagen tatsächlich schon drin herumgewatet ... leider war der Boden recht glitschig  

Es läuft also nun doch alles auf einen Grundwasserteich hinaus - wie in meinem ersten Post geschrieben - ausbaggern, befestigen und bepflanzen. Obwohl das noch schwierig genug werden wird, im Wasser baggern zu lassen. Da damit aber auch einiges an Kosten entstehen wird, wird das Projekt die nächsten ca. zwei Jahre über die Planungsphase wohl nicht hinauskommen  Naja, aber es soll ja dann auch eine möglichst dauerhafte Lösung werden.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich über weitere Posts von Leuten mit ähnlicher Situation, auch wenn die offenbar eher selten ist. Im Moment frage ich mich z. B. wie man eine Böschungsbefestigung hinkriegen würde, wenn man einen halbkreisförmigen Teich anlegen würde - mit Baumstämmen?


----------



## hasn3 (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo Melania, hört sich nach Deinem letzten Posting so an, als ob Du nur ein Loch baggern müßtest.....   

Kommst Du denn mit einem Bagger in den Garten? Es hört sich wirklich so an, als ob Du das unvermeidliche als Gewünscht definieren solltest, dann ist das Leben leichter - und Du hast nen Teich!!! Ein Guter Baggerfahrer kann auch im Trüben eine einigermaßene Terrassierung hinbekommen, und bei Deiner Konstellation scheint es ja nicht auf einen Millimeter anzukommen.

:cu Hans-Carsten


----------



## melania (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Ja, genau, ich versuche im Moment - nach meiner anfänglichen Verzweiflung - dem Ganze das Beste abzugewinnen ...  

Leider werden noch ein oder zwei Jahre ins Land gehen, bis wir loslegen können - daher komme ich im Moment leider über das Planungsstadium nicht hinaus - und träume immer mal wieder ein bischen von der Zukunft ...

Ich hoffe nur, dass unsere großen alten Bäume mit dem "Hochwasser" leben können - die Weiden und Silberpappeln auf jeden Fall - die Nadelgehölze machen mir allerdings etwas Sorgen ... 

Ich finde jedenfalls Euer Forum ganz toll und werde, wenn es akut wird, bestimmt mit vielen Fragen nerven ...


----------



## rolf007 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo Melania,
habe den Verlauf Deines Beitrages verfolgt und mitgefiebert, wie etwas in diesem Naturwasserloch zu gestalten ist. Ich denke, wenn es Grundwasser ist, und den ganzen Sommer nicht von der Witterung trockengelegt wurde, kann man einen schönen Naturteich anlegen. Beim Baggern aber aufpassen, dass die Tonschicht nicht durchbrochen wird, sonst kann es unter Umständen passieren, daß das Wasser verschwindet. Aber nur, wenn es Oberwasser ist.
Trotzdem beim Planen und späteren Bauen viel Spaß. Berichte bitte weiter, wenn die Pläne vorliegen, es kann Dir an dieser Stelle nur geholfen werden.


----------



## Teichfutzi (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Ich habe ziemlich die gleiche Situation wie du, nur dass ich da nur zweimal im Jahr was machen kann. 
Hier der Link dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19506
Ich habe da die Situation sehr genau beschrieben, das hier jetzt zu schreiben, würde mir zuviel Arbeit machen, sorry!


----------



## hasn3 (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallöle, das mit dem Ton ist ein guter Einwand, aber auch eine Frage der korrekten Logistik. Wenn die Tonschicht erreicht ist, kommt es im Grunde nur darauf an, den Ton korrekt vom Humus zu trennen, dann kann man (wenn man denn auf Kies stößt), später wieder mit dem Ton abdichten. Also Ton raus - baggern - ton wieder mit einer Schichtdicke von 30 bis 50 cm wieder rein. Mit Stampfen (Frosch oder Rüttelplatte) hat man dann eine gute Abdichtung. Es gibt auch Teichbauunternehmen, die Tonabdichtungen grundsätzlich machen. Wohl dem also, der den Ton gratis hat....  ....mal so als Idee.

Gruß von Hans-Carsten


----------



## melania (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Überschwemmungsproblem durch Naturteich lösen?*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben - nach jahrelanger Abstinenz melde ich mich mal wieder mit meinem "Naturteich". Er ist übrigens immer noch da  - und im letzten Jahr war dieser ganze Bereich eine Schilfwüste , das im Sumpf natürlich prima gewachsen ist. Das mit dem Ausbaggern haben wir allerdings gelassen.  Wir haben, unter Berücksichtigung der jahreszeitlichen und regenbedingten Schwankungen, nun rund um den Teich recht viel neue Erde aufgeschüttet - dabei aber das "Teichloch" freigelassen, um den Wasserstand etwas unter Kontrolle zu haben (soweit man Wasser überhaupt kontrollieren kann)  Der Teich selbst ist relativ flach (ca. 50 cm tief und sumpfig). Am Rand habe ich eine Art Erdstufe geschaffen, die dazu dienen soll, unterschiedliche Wasserstände auszugleichen - die will ich bepflanzen mit Stauden und Gräsern, die zeitweilige Überflutung abkönnen (Sumpfdotterblumen, Sumpfiris etc.)
Nun haben wir gerade ne Menge Kies auf den Grundstück zu liegen - 8/16er m. E. Nun meine neueste Idee, zu der ich gern Eure Meinung hören würde: ich würde gern das Wasser abpumpen, um ein Vlies auszulegen und darauf den Kies zu verteilen. Dann würde - so hoffe ich - das wieder aus dem umliegenden Erdreich wieder zuströmende Wasser sauberer sein und man würde im Wasser stehend nicht mehr so schnell versinken. Was meint Ihr, ginge das?

Ach so, das Foto:


----------

